# Garland, TX - Chalupa, Female, Senior, Sweet Owner Surrender...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Forwarded 02/01/2012:_


*ALREADY have $50.00 TO WHOEVER SAVES THIS SWEET GIRL! *
*Allison Galt-Hall*

*SCENTRY PLACE** RESCUE* 
*www.scentryplace.com* 
*Waco**, TX*
*Dallas Contact:* 
*[email protected]* 
*214-363-3120*

*PLEASE* spread the word for this poor Senior GSD in the Garland shelter. She is an owner surrender and is 13 years old. Comes right up to the gate and seems like a sweet old girl. 

The shelter is going to try and put her up for adoption, but if no one takes her she will be in BIG trouble. It's not her fault her owners abandoned her in her old age, (or that they named her Chalupa!) VERY SAD.

Contact the Garland Shelter at: [email protected] and put #A159235 in the subject line to tag for your group. Or call: 972-205-3570, press 2, then 4, and leave a message if they don’t answer.


_She deserves to die in a home with someone that loves her, not on a cold metal table at the shelter._


I will donate $50 to the group that takes her. Or better yet, let's get her a loving adopter and I will donate the same towards her adoption fee. While I could sponsor her entire adoption fee, I think sometimes it is dangerous to have FREE dogs available to the public. There are MANY evil crazies out there that go around getting animals from shelters to torture, or sell them to laboratories. I would hate for this old girl to end up like that. 


Garnell McMichael


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I can take her if she's still there this afternoon. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

just called. she's already gone to a rescue group. 

jelpy


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the good news, Jelpy!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Who the **** takes a 13 year old companion to a shelter? These people deserve a frickin HARD punch to the groin. GRRRR.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, that's great news!! She looks like a very sweet girl indeed, it melts my heart.



Ingrid said:


> It's not her fault her owners abandoned her in her old age, (or that they named her Chalupa!)


ROFLMAO, I can't stop laughing at that last part, I hadn't seen her name. lol, well, maybe she will get a new name soon!


----------

